

United States of Secrets (Frontline) - mckoss
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/united-states-of-secrets?p=1

======
mckoss
I just watched this tonight. I'm just mad - at Bush, Cheney, Gonzales, Hayden,
Obama and the New York Times (for holding the story for a year after they had
it). All participated in a huge cover up of illegal and unconstitutional wire
tapping that persists to this day.

To add insult to injury, early in the program, the average American family was
paying $100/year in taxes for the privilege of having the NSA mass-collect all
their private online communications. Who knows what the secret budget is now?

